# Yellow Fever Vaccine



## vaphillis (Apr 6, 2017)

Where can yellow fever vaccines be obtained in Puerto Vallarta?


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

vaphillis said:


> Where can yellow fever vaccines be obtained in Puerto Vallarta?


I would ask that question at the local Red Cross location.


----------

